# Other Discussions > Hair Loss Rants >  Guys who have amazing hair but let themselves go to sh*t

## 25 going on 65

Anyone know what I am talking about?

These guys with immaculate hairlines & 100% full density everywhere, near invisible crowns, & yet they do nothing to care for themselves so they look like crap in every other way possible  :Confused: 
I think they do this to annoy us. I mean come on....LET US HAVE YOUR MANES IF YOU ARE NOT GOING TO USE THEM!

----------


## DepressedByHairLoss

Dude, I see it all the time.  People who eat like shi*t, don't exercise, and have even done hardcore drugs yet they still maintain their excellent heads of hair.  I love to hang out in the rock n roll community all the time, and I see prime examples of that.  I can think of many famous rockers who have done so much sh*t and caused so much carnage that they're lucky they're not dead now.  Yet they still have freakin awesome heads of hair.  Where is the justice?  

Oh, and here's another one: Michael Moore.  He's in horrendous shape, looks ugly, yet he still has an amazing head of hair.

----------


## 25 going on 65

Yes Michael Moore is 2x as bad....full head of hair but lets himself go to crap AND wears a hat 90% of the time

----------


## Shan

Jeff Hanneman

----------


## NotBelievingIt

Guys that are just ugly bother me the most.  Shitty diets, fat whatever.  Some still have a nice face and would look good weighing less.

But its the god damn ugly guys that piss me off the most.

----------


## DepressedByHairLoss

Shan, are you a Slayer fan?  I'd give my left nut for Jeff Hanneman's head of hair and it's a shame what happened to him.  Man, if I had his head of hair, I wouldn't need to drink excessively like he did; I just simply be out there enjoying life unfettered.

It was talked about earlier about being fat vs. being bald, and those two things cannot even be compared in my eyes.  Despite what people say, a person has the option to lose weight and get fit.  I see it being done all the time.  Hell, I did it myself.  But there are no adequate options out there to really regrow hair and that's what pisses me off than anything.

----------


## 25 going on 65

> Guys that are just ugly bother me the most.  Shitty diets, fat whatever.  Some still have a nice face and would look good weighing less.
> 
> But its the god damn ugly guys that piss me off the most.


 People with bad features have less control over that than you or I have over balding, or an obese person has over weight (unless they have health problems)

----------


## BigThinker

> People with bad features have less control over that than you or I have over balding, *or an obese person has over weight* (unless they have health problems)


 Right, but we have more control over our weight than our hair.  For our hair, most of us take pills and cross our fingers.  Conversely, I can go to gym and shred some unwanted pounds and gain muscle with relative ease -- if diligent.

----------


## TheLaughingCow

What about the dudes who have good hair but don't cut it for 6 months at a time, and then go to "cheap-O's $1 haircut hovel" and get it hacked off in about 5 minutes?  Or, the guys who just don't wash their hair so it's greasier than Optimus Prime/Severus Snape slashfic.

----------


## 25 going on 65

> What about the dudes who have good hair but don't cut it for 6 months at a time, and then go to "cheap-O's $1 haircut hovel" and get it hacked off in about 5 minutes?  Or, the guys who just don't wash their hair so it's greasier than Optimus Prime/Severus Snape slashfic.


 Strange how the average bald guy on this forum probably takes 10x better care of his scalp than any of these examples.  Yet it is no use because genes are heartless bastards

----------


## aim4hair

I know this dude who is nw0 with THICK hair (italian) who wears a hat 24/7... it drives me nuts!!!

----------


## akai

I see it all the time. People take things for granted. A lot of people on this site take their health for granted as well.

----------


## drybone

I think its like anything else. 

Most of us take things for granted in our lives. Its a very wise man who takes care of himself even though he doesnt need to. 

For me, I dont really pay attention to pinheads who take things for granted. I notice the guys with great hair who take advantage of it with fantastic styling. 

I notice guys who put the effort into being 10% body fat. Guys who make the effort to buy and maintain quality things. 

In other words, take themselves seriously. The guys you are talking about are slobs and should be taken as examples of what not to do. 

Micheal Moore could have a billion dollars and I still have a far happier life than he ever will.

----------


## baldozer

> It was talked about earlier about being fat vs. being bald, and those two things cannot even be compared in my eyes.  Despite what people say, a person has the option to lose weight and get fit.  I see it being done all the time.  Hell, I did it myself.  But there are no adequate options out there to really regrow hair and that's what pisses me off than anything.


 Depends upon which type of fat you are talking about. Some people are unable to get thin due to some disease, such as thyroid problems. In that case, fat is worse than bald, because a fit bald man looks better than a fat man with hair. When you are fat, you have a potato face, with no visible cheekbones and jawline, which looks quite ugly.

----------

